# Walleye Tattoo



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello all! I don't know if anyone remembers but many many moons ago I asked for help picking an image of a walleye I could use for a tattoo in memory of a fishing buddy that passed away earlier in the year. I finally figured out this whole photo posting thing. so here it is. If anyone wants artist info PM me and I'll be glad to give it to you ( I don't think I can advertise here). If it doesn't show in this posting it's in my photos. Thanks again to everyone for all your help.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

It's bigger in my photos!


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

I want one.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I gotta ask-where did you put this tattoo??:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

It's on the upper right side of my chest. This is a family website:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

That's one hairy walleye. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Hotwired said:


> I want one.




I figured you curt for a Schaller tatoo!!:lol:


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like he's swimming through a weed bed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

If you put it closer to your nipple? You could have used it as a wiggle disc and had it chasing a wiggle disc crawler harness.:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Looks like he's swimming through a weed bed! :lol: :lol: :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

HL, do you think he'll have one by Spring? I think so. Chasing a wormy jig or a Rap.:lol:


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Man you guys are just brutal!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"... If anyone wants artist info PM me and I'll be glad to give it to you ( I don't think I can advertise here)."

iiff, you are welcome to post the name and contact info for the ink artist who did your work. That's what is called 'an unsolicited testimonial'.

We wish to discourage members from using the site as a steady way to generate income.

G'wan, post it!

Now, as far as _this_ claim.....

"It's bigger in my photos!" ......:lol:


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

The artist is Benny Diaz He's out of Metro Ink @7244 Vernon in Detroit
His number is(734)548-0351. It's in Mexican town so if you go stop and get some chow somewhere!!


----------

